# iPot : Indian Pod



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2007)

I just came from bangalore, & on my way, i met this telugu guy in Rajdhani Express, & guess what I saw an iPod nano in his hand, which my neighbour uncle asked for confusing it with a mobile phone, it looked like Nano, even the same backplate engraving....but it's not quite iPod

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/9697/dsc00218ci3.th.jpg

Capasity = 2 GB, Cost = Rs 2,000. Don't know where he bought it from in bangalore


----------



## iMav (Feb 3, 2007)

seen amny like those ...some of r members also hav em ... they hav more features than the ipod ... custom themes ... animations .... fm ... rec....


----------

